

HP slaps dress code on R&D geeks: Bin that T-shirt, put on this tie - omnibrain
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2015/07/24/hp_dress_code/?mt=1437757385381

======
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9945543](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9945543)

------
tzakrajs
They could wear anything they like working from home, but HP disallowed
telecommuting so it is a moot point. Sounds like a blast to work there.

------
chrisbennet
Maybe it's a way to reduce head count without having a have a layoff? If you
just have to "make your numbers" (and you don't care the best will leave
first) it might be a viable strategy in the short term ...

------
netfl0
It would be more interesting if they gave them an incentive to dress up. There
is a lot of things you could do...

------
gaze
How does the modern HP get so much wrong?

------
ddp
Oh, outstanding! And who decides how much jewelry is too much?

